# Does anyone have experience with 511TacticalDirect.com?



## AbsoluteZzZero (Aug 24, 2008)

I put an order through 511TacticalDirect last Saturday(aug 16). I got a confirmation email, but nothing else after that. Nothing to tell me its been shipped or anything. I waited until wednesday or thursday just to give it time, but after not hearing anything I decided to give them a call to find out. It was an automated phone service and when I pushed "0" to talk to a sales person it went straight to voicemail. ugh. So I sent them an email after that to see if that would be answered... but no. 

So here it is 8 days after I placed the order with no word as to whats going on... Anybody here have any experience ordering through them?


----------



## firecoins (Aug 24, 2008)

call them with the confirmation email in hand. 

How many *business* days did they say it took to process an order?  Weekends don't count towards that.


----------



## AbsoluteZzZero (Aug 24, 2008)

firecoins said:


> call them with the confirmation email in hand.
> 
> How many *business* days did they say it took to process an order?  Weekends don't count towards that.



Calling them doesnt do anything because I cant get through to a live human. 

I didnt receive a estimated ship date, arrival, or anything. It was just a receipt email showing me the order was placed...


----------



## firecoins (Aug 24, 2008)

AbsoluteZzZero said:


> Calling them doesnt do anything because I cant get through to a live human.
> 
> I didnt receive a estimated ship date, arrival, or anything. It was just a receipt email showing me the order was placed...



It usually shows general length of time in the catalog prior to order.


----------



## AbsoluteZzZero (Aug 24, 2008)

firecoins said:


> It usually shows general length of time in the catalog prior to order.



The site says it ships same day. Which means they would have shipped on monday..

It looks like a really legit business from their website and everything, but Im worried something fishy is up with them..


----------



## firecoins (Aug 24, 2008)

It would be fishy if it took this long than.  

If you put an order in late on any day in relation to the pickup time with UPS/Fed Ex/DHL it would go out the next day.  

Personaliztion takes more than a day. I am a former advertisng specialty vendor.  Was anything personalized?  

Try calling on a sales line or any non-customer service line.


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 24, 2008)

i can make a really legit looking website for a really illegitimate company in an afternoon......


----------



## AbsoluteZzZero (Aug 24, 2008)

firecoins said:


> It would be fishy if it took this long than.
> 
> If you put an order in late on any day in relation to the pickup time with UPS/Fed Ex/DHL it would go out the next day.
> 
> ...



I called the only number they have about 4 different time over three days.. 

Nothing was personalized other than the receipt that I received. 

Well, I can just hope that they have some realllllllly crappy customer service but their packing and shipping department is somewhat functional. hah...


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 25, 2008)

AbsoluteZzZero said:


> I put an order through 511TacticalDirect last Saturday(aug 16). I got a confirmation email, but nothing else after that. Nothing to tell me its been shipped or anything. I waited until wednesday or thursday just to give it time, but after not hearing anything I decided to give them a call to find out. It was an automated phone service and when I pushed "0" to talk to a sales person it went straight to voicemail. ugh. So I sent them an email after that to see if that would be answered... but no.
> 
> So here it is 8 days after I placed the order with no word as to whats going on... Anybody here have any experience ordering through them?



What did you order????

If it is the new TacLite pants (or some colors of the original 5.11 pants), there is currently a factory backorder on many popular sizes. They may not be in until October. I noticed this site didn't offer that information which is kinda crappy, but it is what it is. Nothing these folks can do about it. They are just an authorized retailer. Our local 5.11 store is out of many sizes and colors also........................


----------



## AbsoluteZzZero (Aug 25, 2008)

Flight-LP said:


> What did you order????
> 
> If it is the new TacLite pants (or some colors of the original 5.11 pants), there is currently a factory backorder on many popular sizes. They may not be in until October. I noticed this site didn't offer that information which is kinda crappy, but it is what it is. Nothing these folks can do about it. They are just an authorized retailer. Our local 5.11 store is out of many sizes and colors also........................



No, I ordered the regular cotton ones for that very reason..

Sooooo, I just got an email that says they were shipped and they should arrive on the 28th. Guess they do just have crapppppppy customer service. lol 

Pretty relieved I must say.. Wasnt looking forward to losing $120.. lol

Thanks guys!


----------



## mace85 (Aug 26, 2008)

I had the same issue. The only way I got anywhere was when I sent a few e-mails and left a few voicemails stating I wanted to cancel my order. I got a phone call the very next day. Even then not everything shipped. But they did credit back the difference, and automatically cancelled the order for the remaining items. Overall if I had to do it again, I would not use them.


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 26, 2008)

www.lapolicegear.com - these guys are awesome! I've placed 8 orders in the last couple of months and always receive prompt customer service, great prices, and quick shipping. I have received orders to Iraq in only 5 days! Plus they offer round trip free shipping if you need to return your 5.11's. Can't beat them! They also have some great tactical pants similar to 5.11 for $19 (black / navy / khaki). Check 'em out...........................


----------



## Jon (Aug 26, 2008)

LA Police Gear is great. Galls is good too... and Galls hems pants for free.

I live close enough to The FireStore, that I can go there when I need to try something on.


----------



## AbsoluteZzZero (Aug 26, 2008)

mace85 said:


> I had the same issue. The only way I got anywhere was when I sent a few e-mails and left a few voicemails stating I wanted to cancel my order. I got a phone call the very next day. Even then not everything shipped. But they did credit back the difference, and automatically cancelled the order for the remaining items. Overall if I had to do it again, I would not use them.



I was pretty close to doing that too. I wont ever use them again either. thats for sureeee.


Hmm, Ill have to check out LAPoliceGear next time then. Thanks!


----------

